# Partial Retinal Detachment



## marathonman (Jan 15, 2013)

So our boy Jasper (almost 2) just had laser surgery in an attempt to stop the partial detachment of his retina from proceeding further. (Vet estimates he's lost ~30-40% of retina in his left eye) The partially detached retina was most likely caused by the congenital cataract in that eye causing scar tissue to develop and tear the retina. He's currently on limited duty for the next month. (He's only allowed on leash walks and can't be playing rough with toys and dogs.)
Has anybody here had experience with partially detached retinas? We know there's a decent chance that the fix may not keep the retina from detaching further. If that's the case, how do we come to terms when he does eventually lose sight out of that eye and what accommodations and pre-planning should we do if thats going to happen?
Here he is last Wednesday after getting out of surgery. He was still very groggy from the anesthesia.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Oh, my gosh. No experience with my vizsla with this. I had a rescue mutt a long, long time ago that the groomer cut her eye with a slicker brush. It was awful! She lost all of her vision in that eye and there was nothing we could do to stop it. Her personality did change, but it was so sudden for her. I think had it been gradual, it wouldn't have been so hard on her. Good luck! I'll say an extra prayer for you guys.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Oh poor baby, he does look groggy.
I only know one vizsla that lost her sight in one eye.
I know she still hunts, but her owner keeps her out of heavy brush because of the lack of vision on that side. 
What I have learned by owning these dogs is they adapt very well.
It us owners that feel bad for them.
If you own other pets you may want them to wear a bell, it will let Jasper know if they come up on his side with poor vision.


----------



## marathonman (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks, the bell on collars is a great idea. We'll have to keep it in mind if/when things get worse. We're also going to consider making him wear his doggles when he's out in the field to protect his one good eye. (But that may restrict his vision even more, so we'll have to see if it works)


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I will just keep thinking good thoughts for Jasper.

If he loses the sight in that eye, you might want to send Sniperjohn a pm.
His older vizsla Blaze is blind, and he has worked with her on commands to help her navigate in unfamiliar places. You could most likely use the same training for objects on that side.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

My niece's GSP lost an eye as a pup, she had a very nasty old cat that put a claw in it. Augie (August Moon) had surgery to replace the cornea/lens (or both?) They believe the operation to be successful, that he has vision, can't really tell how much. But it has never slowed him down one bit, and you would never know he may have diminished, or no sight in that eye.

We will keep Jasper's recovery in our prayers, and positive thoughts as he heals, Fully.


----------

